# Motor Mouth and Motor Dog



## TDK (Oct 16, 2009)

*Motor Mouth and Downtown*

Name: Motor Mouth
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Long Tailed Weasel

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Brown and Beige Fur.
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Hazel
- Other features: Black fur tips on ears and tail.
Behavior and Personality: Mellow, sarcastic, and talkative. Be prepared to hear his opinion on everything from Obama winning the Nobel Prize to why Heinz ketchup is so good.

Skills: Got skills on da mic.
Weaknesses: Fried chicken and Kool-Aid

Likes: Spittin' rhymes, nice clothes, reading Freud, hockey, and women.
Dislikes: Bitch-asses, stupid people (has a severe allergy to them), mayonnaise.

History: He was born... THE END.

Clothing/Personal Style: Tees, flannel, jeans, and fitted hats.
Profession: Cashier/Freelance Writer
Personal quote: "I WOULD HIT THAT, but only if she wore a paper bag over her head."

Favorite food: Fried Chicken, Sushi.
Favorite drink: Kool-Aid, Faygo
Favorite location: The City
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Riblets
Least liked drink: Root Beer
Least liked location: Abercrombie & Fitch (A HOODIE SHOULDN'T COST $130!) 
Orientation: Heterosexual

Mugshot:


----------



## TDK (Nov 3, 2009)

Name: Downtown (Was Motor Dog)
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Species: Doberman

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black and Brown Fur.
- Markings: Has a black stripe on his nose
- Eye color: Hazel
- Other features: None really.
Behavior and Personality: Gangsta, keeps it real, and has a mean streak. Is good company when he's calm, but is a nightmare when he's pissed. 

Skills: Got skills wit da gat and da whip.
Weaknesses: Fried chicken, Kool-Aid, and Cops

Likes: Cars, guns, nice clothes, and women
Dislikes: Bitch-asses, snitches, mayonnaise, slow cars

History: He got out of jail... THE END.

Clothing/Personal Style: Polos, hoodies or his valet uniform and jeans.
Profession: Valet/Getaway Driver
Personal quote: "Man, if only I could have that ride... OH WAIT, I CAN!"

Favorite food: Fried Chicken, Pizza.
Favorite drink: Olde English 800
Favorite location: His car
Favorite color: Purple

Least liked food: Fish
Least liked drink: Wine
Least liked location: Jail
Orientation: Hetero-SEX U UP GURL

Mugshot:


----------

